# Sewer Cable out of Drum



## NiqD (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a General SewerRooter T-3. What is the best (correct) way to get the snake cable back into the Drum correctly when it has been fully pulled out of the Drum Unit and it is not in a sewer line. As in -- all 100' it is laying out in my driveway. When i just reverse it like i would if it was in the sewer line it seems to not all fit in the Drum Unit. It will stop with about 15 or 20 feet left of the 100' cable? It seems obvious that it is not winding up in the Drum as efficiently as it should. Inside the rolled up cable is trying to push out around the sides of the drum.

I've used this T-3 15 or so times in last few years for my Rental properties but was self trained. 

I am doing something wrong and/or don't know how to use the device correctly.

Thank You in Advance!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You have to cut off the length that won't retract since the cable stretches.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You will have to manually by hand push the cable back into the drum , 1st pull it all out and then by hand push it back into the drum. Post an introduction in the appropriate sub-forum.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea you should be using the 3/8" X 75' cable in that machine....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd return it to Home Depot's rental dept. ASAP!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The PlumbingZone is designed for Pluimbing Professionals to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our members are also members at www.diychatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.diychatroom.com If your not already a member there, you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 

This thread has been closed.


----------

